# Ross, Chandler & Joey :-)



## Emily&Ria (Sep 19, 2012)

So myself and my girlfriend have been debating about having some pet rats for a while but we decided once we saw these 3 beautiful boys! They're 8 weeks old and all brothers. (L-R) Chandler (striped and spotted back), Ross (striped back) & Joey (pure bluey/grey). We're new to rats so I'm quite sure we'll be on here with our lads bugging you all with advice & such  Chandler is the brave adventurous one, Ross is the very chilled laid back one and Joey is the nosey one  They are all of bluey/grey colouring and are all very friendly & tame. All together its a pleasure to have them and a pleasure to be on here so, HIYA


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

They are adorable.They look like blues or Russian blues. Though from the pictures they look like blue agoutis. From what you said sounds like chandler is a vareigated or just a poor hooded. Ross is a hooded, and Joey is a self.


----------



## Keelyrawr (Mar 7, 2012)

Adorableeee <3 Love the Friends names


----------



## Tabitha drake (Aug 25, 2012)

My two boys are named Joey and chandler I loves friends and they were roomies sooo... But I did just get a hairless and I was thinking Ross, but he looked like an old man so I named him Norman


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

Ahaha, love the names! I called my dog after Ross from Friends  Gorgeous little boys, too. Dumbo ears <3


----------



## IOVERATS (Aug 25, 2012)

Only one word can sum these little critters up- ADORABLE! 


A wise t-shirt once said 'my rats think your gross too!' directed at all you rat haters out there!


----------



## Rat-1- (Jul 22, 2012)

Wow some one likes friends


----------



## Rodents=Love256 (Aug 26, 2012)

Clever names  They are all absolutely adorable! This is a great site for tips and advice, enjoy!


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

WOW beautiful ratties!!! I love the blue color ;D


----------

